# How to glue acrylic to plastic?



## lkelly (Dec 20, 2012)

So I'm putting a piece of scrap acrylic across the middle of my 40 gallon breeder to use as a center piece of trim. I have glass lids that are in 2 sections, so I needed something to support the center edges. I plan to glue the 3" acrylic piece to the underside of the top trim then add a small spacer to make the top level with the trim. Any recommendations on a glue that will bond acrylic to the black plastic trim? It shouldn't bear much weight (just the glass lids), but I do want it to hold.

Gorilla Glue? Super Glue? Something else?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

honestly i would just buy the correct one piece glass top. less hassle, pretty cheap, and u know it will work. thats just me though. if u are def gonna glue it then i would just go to home depot. the have an aisle full of glus and adhesives. on the back it will specifically list what materials it is good for


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Not the answer you are looking for but did you consider a 2" wide piece of 1/4" glass?


----------



## lkelly (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes, but I was worried about somebody letting the glass lid drop back shut ( I.e. my son) and having it crash down on a glass ledge. I have the acrylic cut and ready to go. Just need to determine the best adhesive.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

I see.

I would try modeling cement first and then probably PVC cement. No idea at all whether either would work.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

An epoxy might work. Another option would be to use a couple stainless screws. Something small and pre-drill the holes. I would get something small enough that they don't come out the back side.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Have any cherry rivets around? lol . I'd stay away from glues, moist environments break down glues, epoxys work, rubber cement work, regular tank silicone works. Only thing though using anything along those lines will be visible between the 2 panels, not sure if you mind that or not. If you do, maybe paint the top piece black to cover it.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Feb 11, 2013)

JB Weld


----------



## forest109 (Sep 7, 2010)

I've used Loctite Plastic Bonder to bond plastic-to-plastic and found that it actually works, as it is notoriously difficult to bond plastic to anything. It's a 2-part product consisting of a tube of the glue and a stick of material that primes the surface. It's inexpensive and probably available in most home improvement stores (like Lowes or Home Depot here in VA).


----------

